# Replacing the Delta 40-560 motor



## mattswier (Sep 28, 2016)

The stock 2 speed motor on my 16" Delta Scroll saw recently stopped working. It gets really hot and stops after 5 minutes of use until it cools down.

I went onto eBay and purchased the exact motor, new old stock (NOS) and installed the new motor using the Delta wiring diagram. The new motor only operates at appox. 1/4 to 1/3 of the speed of the original motor. When I put the original motor back in, it fires right up at the correct operating speed. After contacting the dealer on eBay, he promptly sent out another NOS motor….after installing this second one, it does the same thing….only operates at 1/4-1/3 of the speed it's supposed to.

Any ideas?


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

I have the same saw. Did you check the motor speed figures on the new motors? 1725/850 is what mine lists, yours?

If you are comfortable with disassembling the motor, take it apart; clean the commutator, scrape the brushes, and lubricate the bearings (use a Teflon grease). reassemble and see if that solves the overheating problem.
While you are at it, make sure all the pivot points are well lubricated, anything that is binding will contribute to the overheating.


----------

